# Slot at Scofield now.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This should be interesting. What are your thoughts?

"New fishing rules approved 
The Salt Lake Tribune 
Article Last Updated: 10/11/2008 09:11:18 AM MDT 
The Wildlife Board also approved changes proposed by Utah Division of Wildlife Resources biologists to help knock down the Utah chub population at Scofield Reservoir. Bear Lake cutthroat, the fish being used successfully at Strawberry Reservoir to control chub, will be planted at Scofield in the spring of 2009. 
To help the cutthroat and existing tiger trout populations, the trout limit at Scofield will drop back to the statewide limit of four on Jan. 1 and all cutthroat and tiger trout between 15 and 22 inches long must be released. There will be no special regulations for rainbow trout. A four-trout limit at Scofield can include rainbow trout of any size and length. 
- Brett Prettyman"

Couple more reg changes around the state. Heres the link. http://www.sltrib.com/ci_10697300


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So now it's approved and no longer a "proposal".

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Although I like to keep and eat some fish, I think it's more important to maintain our prize fisheries. I haven't ever missed a chance to go to the berry to fish despite the slot there, and feel that it is an excellent fishery. I can't see any reason that Scofield won't continue to be an excellent fishery with control of the chubs. Plus +22 tiger slot should result in some monster record class fish!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what to think about this. I didn't realize Scofield had chub problem.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm not sure what to think about this. I didn't realize Scofield had chub problem.


 News to me too.

I wont mind it at all. There will still be plent of rainbows to harvest. Plus a chance to catch some big ole fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember when strawberry had a lot of rainbows. Now it seems like I never catch any.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Remember when strawberry had a lot of rainbows. Now it seems like I never catch any.


Be glad you haven't seen many, fixed. They're mostly runts this year. I usually get a little peeved when a fish finds its way off the hook while I'm hauling it in, but the little bows are doing me a favor when they come unbuttoned anymore.

I'm sure there's still a good population of fat bows, but they're just harder to find.

Back to Scofield:

Here's a phrase that's become pretty common:

"I wonder how big those tigers will get now."

I'm guessing about 23 inches. :wink:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

There's many over 23" right now. I'm very glad they're changing the limits and putting a slot. It's hi-time!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 Brookieguy. Did you get your computer fixed?! Good to see ya over here.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> +1 Brookieguy. Did you get your computer fixed?! Good to see ya over here.


No,I
registered on the wifes. I probably won't get here much. Looks like a good forum.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome, BG1!

(I'm sure there are plenty of nice tigers in there already. Perhaps I'll get one this weekend...If the wifey lets me frickin' fish this time!!!...That's angst.)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

No fishing for you. Get back to the honeydoo list NOW!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Welcome, BG1!
> 
> (I'm sure there are plenty of nice tigers in there already. Perhaps I'll get one this weekend...If the wifey lets me frickin' fish this time!!!...That's angst.)


LOAH, you just need to tell your wife that the forum members have gone too long without seeing one of your reports and are getting impatient. I'm sure she'd understand if you explained that to her. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> LOAH, you just need to tell your wife that the forum members have gone too long without seeing one of your reports and are getting impatient. I'm sure she'd understand if you explained that to her. :lol:


She won't talk me out of two weeks in a row. No way, no how. We're doing a family trip this Sunday.

Over here:










And then maybe here:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow that second place looks awesome. Good luck!


----------

